# Angel the dupe



## Tabitha (Oct 5, 2008)

Angel, from BCN has been a staple in my Holiday line for probably about 8 years. People expect it. Well.... they said the price on it went up so they  were not going to carry it. Now, I could swear I saw it on their site last week, not for the 13 or 15 it was, but for 32 or 38 for a  16oz bottle. I don't see it on the site now. Yikes! Does anyone have a tried & true source for Angel?


----------



## Deda (Oct 5, 2008)

I would love to find a good Angel dupe.  

I love the perfume, especially getting the pretty bottle refilled at the cosmetics counter.  Something so 1950's about it, makes me want to wear a hat and white gloves.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 5, 2008)

The one at BCN is fabulous. Have you tried it?


----------



## Deda (Oct 5, 2008)

I've never used an Angel dupe, I want to try.  I'm looking at a few other prizes at BCN.  

Lady, you are NO HELP to my checking account!


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Oct 5, 2008)

I believe the Angel scent (from any supplier) contains a heavy dose of patchouli, that's why the price increase  

I have never tried any Angel dupes yet, but I read good reviews on AH/RE's Interlude.  HTH.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 5, 2008)

You are probably right, though i don't smell any patchouli in it.

Mac apple & OMH are the other 2 BCN scents I can't live w/o.


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 5, 2008)

Its much cheaper here! Although I've never ordered from here but maybe try a small size first

http://www.texascandlesupply.net/painted_ladies.asp


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 13, 2008)

Is this the Thierry Mugler Angel? If so, I got mine from LoneStarCandleSupply.com
here's the direct link
http://www.lonestarcandlesupply.com/pro ... n%27s-type).html

I use it a LOT and absolutely love it. Very nice quality and true dupe.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh thanks! That is good to know!


----------

